# Tassare l'obesità



## ToyGirl (24 Luglio 2012)

*Tassare l'obesità*

L'obesità ha un costo per ogni società perchè è una delle principali cause di tante malattie.

Però... 

è giusto "tassare", direttamente o indirettamente, questa patologia?

Una donna obesa ha denunciato la compagnia aerea Ryanair perchè le hanno fatto pagare un sovrapprezzo.

http://www.vanityfair.it/news/mondo/2011/09/29/ryan-air-donna-grassa-biglietto-doppio

E qui stanno pensando di tassare il cibo spazzatura.

http://www.finanzamilano.it/economi...ni-daccordo-su-tassa-sul-cibo-spazzatura.html

Io non ho mai creduto alla frase GRASSO E' BELLO. L'obesità non è solo un difetto fisico (poi una minoranza può anche trovarla sexy...) ma è soprattutto una malattia che va combattuta. 

Non sono molto d'accordo sul "tassare" l'obesità, facendo pesare questa condizione a chi ne è la vittima.

In un lontano passato essere grassi voleva dire star bene. Era quasi uno status symbol di un benessere economico e sociale.

Oggi essere obesi vuol dire soprattutto POVERTA' e non potersi permettere di alimentarsi come si deve.

Come la pensate?


----------



## Eretteo (24 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> L'obesità ha un costo per ogni società perchè è una delle principali cause di tante malattie.
> 
> Però...
> 
> ...


Gli USA avranno sicuramente i loro difetti,non ultimo il fatto di non avere idea di cosa significhi mangiare bene,ne' svolgere una corretta attivita' fisica,il nostro mens sana in corpore sano.
Il risultato e' sotto gli occhi di tutti,mai come la' ho visti degli osceni e mastodontici culi,loro decantano tanto il loro stile di vita easy going,ma l'aspettativa media del loro campare e' NETTAMENTE inferiore alla nostra.
Gli ebrei hanno avuto una parte preponderante (anche) nella guida di quella nazione,e pure loro avranno i loro difetti,ma di sicuro sanno come si fa a far soldi,e ad incrementarli.
In USA le grosse spese di una famiglia sono l'istruzione dei figli,e l'assicurazione sanitaria.
E le assicurazioni sanitarie sanno benissimo che i ciccionazzi si ammalano di piu',fanno piu' assenze,hanno bisogno di piu' assistenza ospedaliera.......in poche parole,COSTANO nettamente di piu'.
E per questo vengono penalizzati sia quando c'e' da pagare l'assicurazione sanitaria,sia quando un'azienda deve scegliere chi assumere (come avviene del resto per i fumatori,giustamente penalizzati a loro volta,nel pieno rispetto delle leggi la' in vigore).
Tali misure qua le vedo di difficile applicazione,nella repubblica delle banane abitata da pecoroni calciofili.
Poi si passerebbe da macellai sociali nonche' biechi nordisti.
Dal momento che nei climi freddi,e dove c'e' da scarpinare su e giu' per le montagne,e' ben piu' difficile trovare grassoni rispetto a quelle zone con clima caldo e siesta facile di messicana reminiscenza.
Ed infatti la regione italiana con meno ciccionazzi e' il Trentino Alto Adige,quella con la maggiore concentrazione la Sicilia.
Ecco perche' da noi e' impossibile.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> L'obesità ha un costo per ogni società perchè è una delle principali cause di tante malattie.
> 
> Però...
> 
> ...



E' chiaramente una fesseria.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> L'obesità ha un costo per ogni società perchè è una delle principali cause di tante malattie.
> 
> Però...
> 
> ...


essere obesi vuol dire stare male ed occorre curarsi .


----------



## perplesso (24 Luglio 2012)

le tasse non solo la soluzione,sono il problema.

l'obesità è il tipico problema da paese opulento dove la maggioranza delle persone fa lavori sedentari e vive col culo in macchina.  essendo un problema culturale,necessitano sia tempo che pazienza per indurre cambiamenti.

mandare la gente a dar la striglia ai muli in Carnia per 18 mesi e vedrete che la panza cala


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> L'obesità ha un costo per ogni società perchè è una delle principali cause di tante malattie.
> 
> Però...
> 
> ...


Io sono obeso e quindi ti rispondo come la vedo io: sono obeso perché non mi muovo abbastanza perché lavoro troppo e per questo motivo pago anche troppe tasse.

Io vedo lo Stato che costa troppo e lo Stato è la malattia che costa troppo, altrimenti potrei assumere due o tre persone che mi farebbero lavorare meno e quindi sarei magro.

Io so che ogni cosa ha una fine e come finisce il mio lavoro entro qualche anno (ancora 4) così finiscono anche le tasse che pagherò e così finisce anche la pancia, senza che io debba ragionare se io e la mia obesità sia un costo per la società.

Perché fino a prova contraria, io pago più di quanto spendo, in linea generale. E l'eventuale costo della mia obesità se l'hanno già mangiato con gli interessi coloro che similmente a me sono ingrassati, ma di portafogli.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Luglio 2012)

L'obesità è anche dovuta a problemi ormonali..

Perchè non tassiamo anche chi fuma?
Anche il fumo incide molto sul costo della sanità...

Che baggianate che si devono sentire..


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> L'obesità è anche dovuta a problemi ormonali..
> 
> Perchè non tassiamo anche chi fuma?
> Anche il fumo incide molto sul costo della sanità...
> ...


Ma tu hai idea di quanto guadagna lo stato italiano sui tabacchi?
Il mondo è fatto così...
Lo stato ha il monopolio su un prodotto che fa male ai cittadini, ha un costo sulla sanità enorme, e i proprietari delle multinazionali che fanno sigarette sono le stesse persone che producono farmaci chemioterapici...

Se lo stato guadagnasse poc...non ci sarebbe il contrabbando dei tabacchi no?
Endemico...in certe parti...no?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Gli USA avranno sicuramente i loro difetti,non ultimo il fatto di non avere idea di cosa significhi mangiare bene,ne' svolgere una corretta attivita' fisica,il nostro mens sana in corpore sano.
> Il risultato e' sotto gli occhi di tutti,mai come la' ho visti degli osceni e mastodontici culi,loro decantano tanto il loro stile di vita easy going,ma l'aspettativa media del loro campare e' NETTAMENTE inferiore alla nostra.
> Gli ebrei hanno avuto una parte preponderante (anche) nella guida di quella nazione,e pure loro avranno i loro difetti,ma di sicuro sanno come si fa a far soldi,e ad incrementarli.
> In USA le grosse spese di una famiglia sono l'istruzione dei figli,e l'assicurazione sanitaria.
> ...


Più della metà degli americani è soggetta ad un killer terrificante e lento, ma inesorabile: il diabete di tipo due e insulino resistenza...


----------



## lunaiena (24 Luglio 2012)

Poi oggi ho un forte bisogno di fumare ma devo resistere !!!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Poi oggi ho un forte bisogno di fumare ma devo resistere !!!


Fai come me...
Fai un lungo lavoro introspettivo e ti passa...

Obesità? Mio suocero dice...un tempo con un cotechino si mangiava in sette...ora si mangia un cotechino a testa...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fai come me...
> Fai un lungo lavoro introspettivo e ti passa...
> 
> Obesità? Mio suocero dice...un tempo con un cotechino si mangiava in sette...ora si mangia un cotechino a testa...


Sarà che i cotechini di una volta erano più grandi 

Mi ricordo anche che si mangiavano gran pentolate di pasta e patate e la carne era in linea di massima il contorno, mentre oggi prevale la carne e tutto il resto è optional. Per non parlare che mangiare tutti i giorni primo, secondo e frutta due volte al giorno è un lusso e in fine dei conti "fa" rotolini.


----------



## Eretteo (24 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Perchè non tassiamo anche chi fuma?
> Anche il fumo incide molto sul costo della sanità...


Il fumo e' ampiamente tassato.....e se tutti i fumatori italiani smettessero all'improvviso di fumare,ci guadagnerebbero in salute ed in portafogli.....ma a Roma in qualche palazzo si sentirebbero dei bestemmioni inascoltabili.


----------



## Eretteo (24 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Più della metà degli americani è soggetta ad un killer terrificante e lento, ma inesorabile: il diabete di tipo due e insulino resistenza...


Perche' gli americani fondamentalmente non sanno mangiare,riempiono lo stomaco quando lo sentono vuoto.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Sarà che i cotechini di una volta erano più grandi
> 
> Mi ricordo anche che si mangiavano gran pentolate di pasta e patate e la carne era in linea di massima il contorno, mentre oggi prevale la carne e tutto il resto è optional. Per non parlare che mangiare tutti i giorni primo, secondo e frutta due volte al giorno è un lusso e in fine dei conti "fa" rotolini.


La carne in linea di massima non c'era proprio.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La carne in linea di massima non c'era proprio.


eccho spiegato perché bastava un cotechino per sette


----------



## ToyGirl (24 Luglio 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Gli USA avranno sicuramente i loro difetti,non ultimo il fatto di non avere idea di cosa significhi mangiare bene,ne' svolgere una corretta attivita' fisica,il nostro mens sana in corpore sano.
> Il risultato e' sotto gli occhi di tutti,mai come la' ho visti degli osceni e mastodontici culi,loro decantano tanto il loro stile di vita easy going,ma l'aspettativa media del loro campare e' NETTAMENTE inferiore alla nostra.
> Gli ebrei hanno avuto una parte preponderante (anche) nella guida di quella nazione,e pure loro avranno i loro difetti,ma di sicuro sanno come si fa a far soldi,e ad incrementarli.
> In USA le grosse spese di una famiglia sono l'istruzione dei figli,e l'assicurazione sanitaria.
> ...


Non sarebbe una cosa giusta...

Io sarei d'accordo a "tassare" il cibo spazzatura e ad abbassare i prezzi invece dei cibi SANI.

Credo che solo questo potrebbe ridurre l'obesità.

Invece un pacco di patatine ed un chilo di pasta costano molto meno di frutta e verdura...  Anche per questo molte persone ingrassano!


----------



## ToyGirl (24 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> essere obesi vuol dire stare male ed occorre curarsi .


C'è una dieta ottima per chi è obeso. La dieta Dukan. Ha delle controindicazioni (stitichezza e problemi ai reni), perchè contiene solo cibi proteici, nella prima fase. Certo, se si beve molto, è possibile non avere alcun problema.

E ovviamente costa... basandosi su carne magra, pesce, crostacei e molluschi.


----------



## ToyGirl (24 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> le tasse non solo la soluzione,sono il problema.
> 
> l'obesità è il tipico problema da paese opulento dove la maggioranza delle persone fa lavori sedentari e vive col culo in macchina.  essendo un problema culturale,necessitano sia tempo che pazienza per indurre cambiamenti.
> 
> mandare la gente a dar la striglia ai muli in Carnia per 18 mesi e vedrete che la panza cala


Esagerato 

Basta camminare un po' di più e staccarsi da sto cazzo de computer...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> C'è una dieta ottima per chi è obeso. La dieta Dukan. Ha delle controindicazioni (stitichezza e problemi ai reni), perchè contiene solo cibi proteici, nella prima fase. Certo, se si beve molto, è possibile non avere alcun problema.
> 
> E ovviamente costa... basandosi su carne magra, pesce, crostacei e molluschi.


è quella che faccio ed è l'unica che funziona, ma non sapevo che c'era qualcuno che l'avesse "verbalizzata". la dieta è saltata fuori da solo, dopo aver fatto tutto quel che hanno detto gli altri (dottori, dietisti e amici, parenti) e che ho solo preso altri chili e tanti. alla fine abbiamo pure scoperto dove sta il problema, quando ormai si erano arresi tutti: ipoglicemia. non si è trovato prima perché tutte le ricerche andavano verso la strada abituale: diabete, stress, ritenzione di acqua ecc ecc (lista lunga due metri) e la scarsa disponibilità di ascoltare.

con un zuccherino la mattina e uno di sera sono scomparsi i problemi al cuore, e finalmente perdo poco, ma costantemente peso, senza che si peggiori contemporaneamente tutto il quadro di salute (e allora di molto).


----------



## ToyGirl (24 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io sono obeso e quindi ti rispondo come la vedo io: sono obeso perché non mi muovo abbastanza perché lavoro troppo e per questo motivo pago anche troppe tasse.
> 
> Io vedo lo Stato che costa troppo e lo Stato è la malattia che costa troppo, altrimenti potrei assumere due o tre persone che mi farebbero lavorare meno e quindi sarei magro.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti non deve pagare il singolo, già tartassato.

E' lo stato che deve spingere i cittadini a stare in forma, facendo abbassare i prezzi di ciò che fa bene ed è sano ed aumentando i prezzi del junk food. Non ci perderebbe NULLA.

Per un periodo io lavoravo 10 giorni al mese ma stavo lì 10 ore e dovevo portarmi il pranzo da casa. Non avendo tanto denaro, in quel periodo (mi pagavano benino ma con mooolto ritardo), alla fine campavo soprattutto di panini.

Vattela a fa', un'insalata decente con un paio di euro... Ci compri giusto la lattuga e una scatoletta di tonno.


----------



## ToyGirl (24 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> L'obesità è anche dovuta a problemi ormonali..
> 
> *Perchè non tassiamo anche chi fuma?
> Anche il fumo incide molto sul costo della sanità...*
> ...


Già l'hanno fatto  Le sigarette ormai si aggirano intorno ai 5 euro a pacchetto.
Hanno aumentato tanto pure il prezzo del tabacco trinciato.

Io fumo solo quello, ma da parecchi anni. Perchè puzza di meno, si risparmia molto e alla fine, con il fatto che ti devi preparare ogni sigaretta e ci perdi qualche secondo, fumi anche meno.

Adesso ho notato che tantissimi lo fumano, per risparmiare.

La scure di Monti non ci ha risparmiato, ahimè...


----------



## ToyGirl (24 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> è quella che faccio ed è l'unica che funziona, ma non sapevo che c'era qualcuno che l'avesse "verbalizzata". la dieta è saltata fuori da solo, dopo aver fatto tutto quel che hanno detto gli altri (dottori, dietisti e amici, parenti) e che ho solo preso altri chili e tanti. alla fine abbiamo pure scoperto dove sta il problema, quando ormai si erano arresi tutti: ipoglicemia. non si è trovato prima perché tutte le ricerche andavano verso la strada abituale: diabete, stress, ritenzione di acqua ecc ecc (lista lunga due metri) e la scarsa disponibilità di ascoltare.
> 
> con un zuccherino la mattina e uno di sera sono scomparsi i problemi al cuore, e finalmente perdo poco, ma costantemente peso, senza che si peggiori contemporaneamente tutto il quadro di salute (e allora di molto).


In bocca al lupo per la tua dieta! E fatti seguire sempre da un medico.


Io per fare da sola, ero andata sottopeso e mi si è bloccato pure il ciclo... poi la stronza della dottoressa mi ha messo la strizza al culo e prendendo qualche chiletto sono stata meglio


----------



## Niko74 (24 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> C'è una dieta ottima per chi è obeso. La dieta Dukan. Ha delle controindicazioni (stitichezza e problemi ai reni), perchè contiene solo cibi proteici, nella prima fase. Certo, se si beve molto, è possibile non avere alcun problema.
> 
> E ovviamente costa... basandosi su carne magra, pesce, crostacei e molluschi.


E' un metodo come un altro per dimagrire. Valido poiché usando pochi carboidrati (o anche nulli all'inizio) tiene stabile la glicemia e ti evita gli attacchi di fame in cui ti mangeresti tonnellate di pane, pasta o dolci.

Non è il massimo però da tenere per lunghi periodi di tempo (parlo della fase con solo proteine e grassi)


----------



## Niko74 (24 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> è quella che faccio ed è l'unica che funziona, ma non sapevo che c'era qualcuno che l'avesse "verbalizzata". la dieta è saltata fuori da solo, dopo aver fatto tutto quel che hanno detto gli altri (dottori, dietisti e amici, parenti) e che ho solo preso altri chili e tanti. alla fine abbiamo pure scoperto dove sta il problema, quando ormai si erano arresi tutti: ipoglicemia. non si è trovato prima perché tutte le ricerche andavano verso la strada abituale: diabete, stress, ritenzione di acqua ecc ecc (lista lunga due metri) e la scarsa disponibilità di ascoltare.
> 
> *con un zuccherino la mattina e uno di sera* sono scomparsi i problemi al cuore, e finalmente perdo poco, ma costantemente peso, senza che si peggiori contemporaneamente tutto il quadro di salute (e allora di molto).


 Ma come? 
Se soffri di ipoglicemia come fai a tenerla stabile con uno zuccherino la mattina e uno alla sera? Addirittura quando lo prendi lo zucchero dovrebbe provocarti un picco glicemico che si esaurisce in poco tempo e poi ti da appunto ipoglicemia.

Poi magari sono io che intendo male il tuo concetto di zuccherino (perché se è un frutto tipo mela o simili allora ci può stare)


----------



## contepinceton (25 Luglio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma come?
> Se soffri di ipoglicemia come fai a tenerla stabile con uno zuccherino la mattina e uno alla sera? Addirittura quando lo prendi lo zucchero dovrebbe provocarti un picco glicemico che si esaurisce in poco tempo e poi ti da appunto ipoglicemia.
> 
> Poi magari sono io che intendo male il tuo concetto di zuccherino (perché se è un frutto tipo mela o simili allora ci può stare)


Mah chi soffre di ipoglcemia è perchè ha l'iperinsulinemia no?
Una dieta proteica fa perdere peso perchè stimola il glucagone l'ormone del consumo e inbisce l'insulina che è l'ormone della conservazione oltre quello che porta il glucosio nelle cellule.

Peccato che il nostro cervello si nutra esclusivamente di glucosio.
Non glielo dai con i carboidrati lui se lo smonta dai muscoli caricando poi i reni.

Casomai sono i carboidrati raffinati ad alto contenuto glicemico a fottere gli obesi.

Prova tu ricavare 70 grammi di cairboidrati dalla verdura e vedi quanta ne devi mangiare...


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2012)

accostare la pasta alle patatine fritte è assurdo, i carboidrati sono la benzina del nostro corpo

io seguo la dieta mediterranea, più o meno: pasta, riso, zuppe di cereali, latticini, verdure, frutta, pesce e pochissima carne e insaccati, olio invece del burro

1,70 x 53 chili, nemmeno un filo di pancia, non faccio sport ma cammino spesso in città e soprattutto in campagna col cane

niente fuori pasto (al massimo un frutto o uno yogurt), niente aperitivi pasticciati (succo di frutta), pochissimo alcol

se si ha qualche chilo in più, basta ridurre le porzioni


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> accostare la pasta alle patatine fritte è assurdo, i carboidrati sono la benzina del nostro corpo
> 
> io seguo la dieta mediterranea, più o meno: pasta, riso, zuppe di cereali, latticini, verdure, frutta, pesce e pochissima carne e insaccati, olio invece del burro
> 
> ...


ma soprattutto vai in giro in mutande e reggiseno


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> ma soprattutto vai in giro in mutande e reggiseno




ma no!, vado in giardino!
e mi metto anche le ciabatte:mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma no!, vado in giardino!
> e mi metto anche le ciabatte:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> accostare la pasta alle patatine fritte è assurdo, i carboidrati sono la benzina del nostro corpo
> 
> io seguo la dieta mediterranea, più o meno: pasta, riso, zuppe di cereali, latticini, verdure, frutta, pesce e pochissima carne e insaccati, olio invece del burro
> 
> ...


Uhm... non sono un po' pochini 53 chili per un'altezza di 1,70? io sono 1,62, 49 chili e l'ossatura piccola... e mi stanno dicendo tutti che sono troppo magra. La tua dieta è molto simile alla mia, con la sola eccezione della carne, che effettivamente consumo troppo.


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> ma soprattutto vai in giro in mutande e reggiseno


53 kili pe' 1,70, er reggiseno nun serve...

ahahahah


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Uhm... non sono un po' pochini 53 chili per un'altezza di 1,70? io sono 1,62, 49 chili e l'ossatura piccola... e mi stanno dicendo tutti che sono troppo magra. La tua dieta è molto simile alla mia, con la sola eccezione della carne, che effettivamente consumo troppo.



è da quando ho 15 anni che peso più o meno così, d'inverno ingrasso un po' perchè mi muovo un po' meno
l'anno scorso ero troppo magra perchè ero stressatissima, ma poi sono tornata uguale a prima
anch'io ossatura piccola e fianchi stretti, sedere in fuori perchè ho una lieve lordosi:mrgreen:
non  mi dicono che sono magra, ma le mie amiche mi fanno complimenti per la pancia, in effetti non ne ho nemmeno un filo, ma sicuramente è perchè sono fatta così


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> 53 kili pe' 1,70, er reggiseno nun serve...
> 
> ahahahah



serve per uscire in giardino


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> è da quando ho 15 anni che peso più o meno così, d'inverno ingrasso un po' perchè mi muovo un po' meno
> l'anno scorso ero troppo magra perchè ero stressatissima, ma poi sono tornata uguale a prima
> anch'io ossatura piccola e fianchi stretti, *sedere in fuori* perchè ho una lieve lordosi:mrgreen:
> non  mi dicono che sono magra, ma le mie amiche mi fanno complimenti per la pancia, in effetti non ne ho nemmeno un filo, ma sicuramente è perchè sono fatta così


:diavoletto::diavoletto:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> è da quando ho 15 anni che peso più o meno così, d'inverno ingrasso un po' perchè mi muovo un po' meno
> l'anno scorso ero troppo magra perchè ero stressatissima, ma poi sono tornata uguale a prima
> anch'io ossatura piccola e fianchi stretti, sedere in fuori perchè ho una lieve lordosi:mrgreen:
> non mi dicono che sono magra, ma le mie amiche mi fanno complimenti per la pancia, in effetti non ne ho nemmeno un filo, ma sicuramente è perchè sono fatta così


Un altro culo prensile? :mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Uhm... non sono un po' pochini 53 chili per un'altezza di 1,70? io sono 1,62, 49 chili e l'ossatura piccola... e mi stanno dicendo tutti che sono troppo magra. La tua dieta è molto simile alla mia, con la sola eccezione della carne, che effettivamente consumo troppo.


sì 6 troppo magra.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì 6 troppo magra.


io?


----------



## perplesso (25 Luglio 2012)

Sì Sbriciolata.....49 kg x 1,62 sono pochini,specialmente se hai un seno grande.

ma anche se non lo avessi,saresti sottopeso.

Vale anche per Free la stessa considerazione, ovviamente


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io?


e' senza cappellino...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Sì Sbriciolata.....49 kg x 1,62 sono pochini,specialmente se hai un seno grande.
> 
> ma anche se non lo avessi,saresti sottopeso.
> 
> Vale anche per Free la stessa considerazione, ovviamente


ma quale sottopeso...

che cerchi i barili?

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Sì Sbriciolata.....49 kg x 1,62 sono pochini,specialmente se hai un seno grande.
> 
> ma anche se non lo avessi,saresti sottopeso.
> 
> Vale anche per Free la stessa considerazione, ovviamente


non ho un seno grande, in compenso ho ossa molto sottili. Il dietologo, anni fa, mi diede un range 48-52 di peso forma.


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ho un seno grande, in compenso ho ossa molto sottili. Il dietologo, anni fa, mi diede un range 48-52 di peso forma.


non mi sembri sottopeso...


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non mi sembri sottopeso...


anzi...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> anzi...
> 
> ahahahah



no sta bene! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

:linguaccia:





exStermy ha detto:


> anzi...
> 
> ahahahah


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Un altro culo prensile? :mrgreen:



un po'! metto solo culotte, altrimenti sono guai:mrgreen:
anche tu hai una lieve lordosi? il segreto è rinforzare gli addominali, e stare in piedi con le ginocchia leggermente piegate


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Sì Sbriciolata.....49 kg x 1,62 sono pochini,specialmente se hai un seno grande.
> 
> ma anche se non lo avessi,saresti sottopeso.
> 
> Vale anche per Free la stessa considerazione, ovviamente



ma no! c'è un utente che mi conosce di persona, se legge e se vorrà ti esprimerà il suo parere! sentiamo che dice:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma no! c'è un utente che mi conosce di persona, se legge e se vorrà ti esprimerà il suo parere! sentiamo che dice:mrgreen:


e' d'uopo una foto...

e maschera pure er cane pa' praivasi...

ahahhahah


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e' d'uopo una foto...
> 
> e maschera pure er cane pa' praivasi...
> 
> ahahhahah



su google heart, inserisci giardino di free
il cane è di sopra che dorme, non ti preoccupare:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2012)

sterminatore secondo me la sbrisciolata assomiglia alla longoria


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> un po'! metto solo culotte, altrimenti sono guai:mrgreen:
> anche tu hai una lieve lordosi? il segreto è rinforzare gli addominali, e stare in piedi con le ginocchia leggermente piegate


no, niente lordosi, neanche dopo le gravidanze. Addominali? non sono sicura di averne...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sterminatore secondo me la sbrisciolata assomiglia alla longoria


Devo dire che non mi dispiacerebbe... ma oramai mi MI sono affezionata.


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, niente lordosi, neanche dopo le gravidanze. Addominali? non sono sicura di averne...:mrgreen:


Io ce li ho *ma sono al momento non raggiungibili*


ahhhahhhahahaahhah


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sterminatore secondo me la sbrisciolata assomiglia alla longoria


a kazzaraaaaa....


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Io ce li ho *ma sono al momento non raggiungibili*
> 
> 
> ahhhahhhahahaahhah


Escili...

ahahahahah


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Escili...
> 
> ahahahahah


:rotfl::rotfl:

ahahahahhahahahah


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2012)

ma avete mai parlato con i palestrati?:unhappy:

a me fanno venire un gran desiderio di accendermi una siga
e sbuffargli il fumo in faccia:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a kazzaraaaaa....


che modi:unhappy:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma avete mai parlato con i palestrati?:unhappy:
> 
> a me fanno venire un gran desiderio di accendermi una siga
> e sbuffarli il fumo in faccia:mrgreen:


perchè?


e scusami...so che sono leggiadra come un'incudine, ma  ...sbuffarGLI :mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma avete mai parlato con i palestrati?:unhappy:
> 
> a me fanno venire un gran desiderio di accendermi una siga
> e sbuffarli il fumo in faccia:mrgreen:


Io ci vado sempre in palestra.

Ma trovo sempre chiuso.

ahahhaahahahahaahahahahahah



Comunque te lo quoto alla grande


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma avete mai parlato con i palestrati?:unhappy:
> 
> a me fanno venire un gran desiderio di accendermi una siga
> e sbuffarli il fumo in faccia:mrgreen:


ma li hai mai sentiti quando parlano tra di loro? Il dialogo è simile a quello che ho col mio macellaio quando chiedo un pezzo per l'arrosto...:unhappy:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Io ci vado sempre in palestra.
> 
> Ma trovo sempre chiuso.
> 
> ...



:racchia:


abbattiamolo




ultimamente US lo trovo un pò scatenatello  :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Io ci vado sempre in palestra.
> 
> Ma trovo sempre chiuso.
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl:dici che te lo fanno apposta?:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma li hai mai sentiti quando parlano tra di loro? Il dialogo è simile a quello che ho col mio macellaio quando chiedo un pezzo per l'arrosto...:unhappy:



è vero. di solito parlo così dei miei tricipiti che non vogliono saperne di collaborare :mexican:


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :racchia:
> 
> 
> abbattiamolo
> ...


Ho taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanto bisogno di ferie :rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:dici che te lo fanno apposta?:rotfl:


Si direi che è un complotto.


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perchè?
> 
> 
> e scusami...so che sono leggiadra come un'incudine, ma  ...sbuffarGLI :mrgreen:



ops! sbagliai...pardon

perchè parlano sempre di muscoli, macchine, massa grassa e massa magra, additivi di dubbia provenienza...una noia

lo sai che i maschi prendono il testosterone? e chissà che altro, alla faccia della vita sana!:unhappy:

anche l'ormone della crescita, li riconosci dal mascellone


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è vero. di solito parlo così dei miei tricipiti che non vogliono saperne di collaborare :mexican:


non barare: tu lavori, hai una famiglia... tu non sei una palestrata, vai in palestra. E' diverso. I palestrati nelle palestre fanno parte dell'arredo.


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ops! sbagliai...pardon
> 
> perchè parlano sempre di muscoli, macchine, massa grassa e massa magra, additivi di dubbia provenienza...una noia
> 
> ...


Pensavo se magnassero i cassetti

ahahahaahahahah


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Si direi che è un complotto.


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>


Spero non sia il tuo gatto :scared:


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Spero non sia il tuo gatto :scared:


ma io non ho gatti....


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Io ci vado sempre in palestra.
> 
> *Ma trovo sempre chiuso.*
> 
> ...



avrai su la tutina sbagliata!
mi dispiace, ripassi più attillato:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non barare: tu lavori, hai una famiglia... tu non sei una palestrata, vai in palestra. E' diverso. *I palestrati nelle palestre fanno parte dell'arredo*.


in effetti ci sono uomini che stanno sempre là a guardarsi allo specchio mentre sollevano chilate improponibili 



per quel che riguarda me:

vuoi che ti esca gli addominali?  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti ci sono uomini che stanno sempre là a guardarsi allo specchio mentre sollevano chilate improponibili
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No grazie... mi faresti sentire in colpa:rotfl:


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *in effetti ci sono uomini che stanno sempre là a guardarsi allo specchio mentre sollevano chilate improponibili *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sì, e si depilano e si mettono pure l'olio

lo sapevate che la preparazione H, quella per il sederino infiammato, viene usata per fare uscire i muscoli e le vene? pare che "asciughi" e definisca (altro termine usatissimo:mrgreen


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma io non ho gatti....


 

Ma allora è Lothar incazzato


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> sì, e si depilano e si mettono pure l'olio
> 
> lo sapevate che la preparazione H, quella per il sederino infiammato, viene usata per fare uscire i muscoli e le vene? pare che "asciughi" e definisca (altro termine usatissimo:mrgreen


Ma stai scherzando???


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> sì, e si depilano e si mettono pure l'olio
> 
> lo sapevate che la preparazione H, quella per il sederino infiammato, viene usata per fare uscire i muscoli e le vene? pare che "asciughi" e definisca (altro termine usatissimo:mrgreen






UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma allora è Lothar incazzato



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> sì, e si depilano e si mettono pure l'olio
> 
> lo sapevate che la preparazione H, quella per il sederino infiammato, viene usata per fare uscire i muscoli e le vene? pare che "asciughi" e definisca (altro termine usatissimo:mrgreen


Non sapevo. Io un uomo ben fatto e in forma lo guardo volentieri, sia ben inteso. Una donna meno, ma quella è invidia. E' che ... a me quando sono a livelli esasperati fanno senso. Niente a che vedere con l'armonia del corpo di un atleta.


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sapevo. Io un uomo ben fatto e in forma lo guardo volentieri, sia ben inteso. Una donna meno, ma quella è invidia. E' che ... a me quando sono a livelli esasperati fanno senso. Niente a che vedere con l'armonia del corpo di un atleta.


i culturisti non mi piacciono per niente , ho già detto che per me la muscolatura ideale è quella di bolle.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> i culturisti non mi piacciono per niente , ho già detto che per me la muscolatura ideale è quella di bolle.


E io ti ho già detto che sono d'accordo.:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E io ti ho già detto che sono d'accordo.:mrgreen:


ù

mi associo:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

Bolle? Poi avete coraggio di attaccarmi se mi piacciono le ragazze alte con con taglia 40. 


Maurizio


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Bolle? Poi avete coraggio di attaccarmi se mi piacciono le ragazze alte con con taglia 40.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


è un bel guardare.poi da qui ad uscire con un uomo solo perché ha il suo fisico ne corre


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un bel guardare.poi da qui ad uscire con un uomo solo perché ha il suo fisico ne corre


... poi magari Bolle è simpatico...:mrgreen: a parte gli scherzi Maurizio... la cosa che mi ha sempre colpito maggiormente in un uomo è la capacità di farmi ridere ed intenerire. Poi ci deve essere l'attrazione fisica, che con l'aspetto fisico ha relativamente a che vedere, secondo me.


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un bel guardare.poi da qui ad uscire con un uomo solo perché ha il suo fisico ne corre





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... poi magari Bolle è simpatico...:mrgreen: a parte gli scherzi Maurizio... la cosa che mi ha sempre colpito maggiormente in un uomo è la capacità di farmi ridere ed intenerire. Poi ci deve essere l'attrazione fisica, che con l'aspetto fisico ha relativamente a che vedere, secondo me.



:up:


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... poi magari Bolle è simpatico...:mrgreen: a parte gli scherzi Maurizio... la cosa che mi ha sempre colpito maggiormente in un uomo è la capacità di farmi ridere ed intenerire. Poi ci deve essere l'attrazione fisica, che con l'aspetto fisico ha relativamente a che vedere, secondo me.


ma certamente.
per me l'attrazione cerebrale è in assoluto quello che può attrarmi.ma questo per rapporti a qualsiasi livello: se non avverto una forma d'intelligenza brilante mi annoio e sto meglio sola:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> i culturisti non mi piacciono per niente , ho già detto che per me la muscolatura ideale è quella di bolle.


preferisco monica bellucci


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Bolle? Poi avete coraggio di attaccarmi se mi piacciono le ragazze alte con con taglia 40.
> 
> 
> Maurizio



sei tu che non piaci a loro:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sapevo. Io un uomo ben fatto e in forma lo guardo volentieri, sia ben inteso. Una donna meno, ma quella è invidia. E' che ... a me quando sono a livelli esasperati fanno senso. Niente a che vedere con l'armonia del corpo di un atleta.


grazie :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un bel guardare.poi da qui ad uscire con un uomo solo perché ha il suo fisico ne corre


non girare discorso parlavo dell 'aspetto fisico quando dico che mi piacciono le taglia 40, anche io ho più volte detto che durante qualche cena mi faccio arivare un attacco di colite.

Maurizio


----------



## perplesso (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ho un seno grande, in compenso ho ossa molto sottili. Il dietologo, anni fa, mi diede un range 48-52 di peso forma.


mica dicevo che fossi deperita....però staresti meglio sui 52 kg che sui 49


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> sei tu che non piaci a loro:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Se ti fa piacere crederlo, credici pure, poi  hai 16 anni + di me puoi solo vivere di ricordi sempre che ci siano .

Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2012)

Maurizio, però uno a 49 anni non è che è pronto per essere interrato, eh.


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se ti fa piacere crederlo, credici pure, poi hai 16 anni + di me puoi solo vivere di ricordi sempre che ci siano .
> 
> Maurizio


e la peppa! c'ha 49 anni mica 100.... come sei drastico!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Maurizio, però uno a 49 anni non è che è pronto per essere interrato, eh.


in effetti la trovo l'età giusta per un..diciamo ....tre belle scopate al giorno


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Maurizio, però uno a 49 anni non è che è pronto per essere interrato, eh.


non volevo interrare nessuno, specificavo che abbiamo altre età quindi il suo commento era fuori luogo.

Maurizio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Luglio 2012)

*anyway...*

....a me NON piacerebbe uscire con Roberto Bolle

mi piace da matti vederlo ballare ed esprimersi secondo la sua natura di essere umano magnificamente dotato

è un esempio di disciplina che esalta e dirige al meglio il talento naturale

è una gioia per gli occhi
è un essere quasi celestiale


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se ti fa piacere crederlo, credici pure, poi hai 16 anni + di me puoi solo vivere di ricordi sempre che ci siano .
> 
> Maurizio


rilassati.....hai l'umorismo di zoff....:smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ....a me NON piacerebbe uscire con Roberto Bolle
> 
> mi piace da matti vederlo ballare ed esprimersi secondo la sua natura di essere umano magnificamente dotato
> 
> ...


Vuol dire che se ti dovesse capitare declineresti l 'invito, Chiara ti sta crescendo il naso, poi Bolle è simpaticissimo nella vita molto scherzoso ti assicuro.

Maurizio


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e la peppa! c'ha 49 anni mica 100.... come sei drastico!


l'età perfetta per un rapporto... nè troppo giovane nè troppo vecchio.. e con l'esperienza giusta
:smile:


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti la trovo l'età giusta per un..diciamo ....tre belle scopate al giorno


che fai mi segui?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se ti fa piacere crederlo, credici pure, poi hai 16 anni + di me puoi solo vivere di ricordi sempre che ci siano .
> 
> Maurizio



azz a 33 anni e già si na pall... ma fatti nà scopata..ma quella vera non le scopate che fai di solito nel senso di spazzare lo spiazzale della scuola :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vuol dire che se ti dovesse capitare declineresti l 'invito, Chiara ti sta crescendo il naso, poi Bolle è simpaticissimo nella vita molto scherzoso ti assicuro.
> 
> Maurizio



guarda, ci credo che sia anche una squisita persona 

non è nella mia natura cercare di avvicinarmi a queste personalità
ti assicuro che non riuscirei ad avere rapporti (di qualsiasi tipo) al di là di un limitatissimo scambio formale con loro
forse perchè mi imbarazza molto essere in contesti dove non posso essere minimamente considerata


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> azz a 33 anni e già si na pall... ma fatti nà scopata..ma quella vera non le scopate che fai di solito nel senso di spazzare lo spiazzale della scuola :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Non sai di cosa parli, ma soprattutto con chi parli. 
molte sono bellissime napoletane, le ragazze  con cui  esco, pur abitando in un altro luogo , tu invece le vedi solo nei calendari sbavandoci sopra pur abitando nella stessa citta.

Maurizio


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> guarda, ci credo che sia anche una squisita persona
> 
> non è nella mia natura cercare di avvicinarmi a queste personalità
> ti assicuro che non riuscirei ad avere rapporti (di qualsiasi tipo) al di là di un limitatissimo scambio formale con loro
> forse perchè mi imbarazza molto *essere in contesti dove non posso essere minimamente considerata*


... e quali sarebbero? e perchè?


----------



## Eretteo (25 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non sarebbe una cosa giusta...
> Dipende dove sei e che mentalita' ha il tuo popolo......in America non sanno far da mangiare nonostante un continente a disposizione,ma e' uno dei tanti paesi del mondo in cui concetti come competitivita' e selezione sono accettati.
> Qui da noi invece della meritocrazia c'e' da secoli la logica del piu' furbo,dell'amico di,del figlio di,della baldracca di.....in america gli studenti vengono selezionati con un test nazionale standard,e tutti sono nelle stesse condizioni.
> Te lo immagini a farlo in certe zone d'Italia?
> ...


Pero' fin da piccolo mi son sempre mosso,ed anche ora almeno un'oretta al giorno me la ritaglio,per fare esercizio.


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2012)

ma Bolle non è gay?


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e quali sarebbero? e perchè?


devo dar ragione a Sbriciolata uffa, non dipende dagli ambienti, ma dalle persone.

Maurizio


----------



## perplesso (25 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> guarda, ci credo che sia anche una squisita persona
> 
> non è nella mia natura cercare di avvicinarmi a queste personalità
> ti assicuro che non riuscirei ad avere rapporti (di qualsiasi tipo) al di là di un limitatissimo scambio formale con loro
> forse perchè mi imbarazza molto essere in contesti dove non posso essere minimamente considerata


ti senti un'ape regina?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> devo dar ragione a Sbriciolata uffa, non dipende dagli ambienti, ma dalle persone.
> 
> Maurizio


e secondo me Chiara è una persona assolutamente degna di considerazione.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e quali sarebbero? e perchè?



esempio1: a cena con Roberto Bolle e altre persone
ti pare che le altre persone considererebbero me ?

esempio2: a cena io e Roberto Bolle
passerei una serata a fare da reggimoccolo a tutte le stronze che si avvicinerebbero al tavolo :mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non sai di cosa parli, ma soprattutto con chi parli.
> molte sono bellissime napoletane, le ragazze con cui esco, pur abitando in un altro luogo , tu invece le vedi solo nei calendari sbavandoci sopra pur abitando nella stessa citta.
> 
> Maurizio


non so con con chi parlo? ahahha certo che lo so  .. con un illuso saputello, le ragazze di cui parli ti portano appresso perchè hai l'auto:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> esempio1: a cena con Roberto Bolle e altre persone
> ti pare che le altre persone considererebbero me ?
> 
> esempio2: a cena io e Roberto Bolle
> passerei una serata a fare da reggimoccolo a tutte le stronze che si avvicinerebbero al tavolo :mrgreen:


Esempio1: tutti a chiedersi: ma chi è quella gran gnocca con Bolle?
Esempio2: tutte quelle stronze ti invidierebbero a morte:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Esempio1: tutti a chiedersi: ma chi è quella gran gnocca con Bolle?
> Esempio2: tutte quelle stronze ti invidierebbero a morte:mrgreen:



ma bolle non è gay?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ma bolle non è gay?


dicono... quindi? a me che cambia?:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dicono... quindi? a me che cambia?:mrgreen:


che le donne non avrebbero nulla da invidiarti se vai a cena con lui:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> che le donne non avrebbero nulla da invidiarti se vai a cena con lui:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


No, guarda... l'invidia delle donne non si ferma di fronte a certi dettagli:mrgreen: Poi quella a cena con lui era Chiara...


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, guarda... l'invidia delle donne non si ferma di fronte a certi dettagli:mrgreen: Poi quella a cena con lui era Chiara...


ops!!


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E io ti ho già detto che sono d'accordo.:mrgreen:


si e poi che ce fate?

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è un essere quasi celestiale


BUUUUUMMMMMMMMM!!!

ahahahahah

ah scusa ho visto il quasi....

ritiro la botta...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> si e poi che ce fate?
> 
> ahahahah



er brodo :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> er brodo :mrgreen:


infatti gia' bolle er bollito...

ahahahahah


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Luglio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma come?
> Se soffri di ipoglicemia come fai a tenerla stabile con uno zuccherino la mattina e uno alla sera? Addirittura quando lo prendi lo zucchero dovrebbe provocarti un picco glicemico che si esaurisce in poco tempo e poi ti da appunto ipoglicemia.
> 
> Poi magari sono io che intendo male il tuo concetto di zuccherino (perché se è un frutto tipo mela o simili allora ci può stare)


quel che manca(va) era quel poco di zucchero che mi veniva a mancare in seguito alle diete ipocaloriche. già per indole non mangio pane, pochissima pasta (se è tanto 1 piatto la settimana), verdura, insalata, poca frutta, carne, pesce, praticamente zero uova, latte, niente dolci.

col tempo il fisico si è aggrappato a ogni genere di zucchero e se mancava allora vertigini e sempre un pelo dallo svenimento per qualunque cazzata. e quindi sono ingrassato con niente, perché appunto ogni milligrammo di zucchero veniva immagazzinato senza ulteriore criterio ... pura sopravvivenza, e da questo punto il fisico non fa una piega.

il picco glicemico non c'era perché qualunque quantità assunta di zucchero veniva immediatamente smaltito, e di fatto i livelli di zucchero massimi erano sempre ottimi, peccato che non ha guardato se le minime erano apposto, perché quelle no. per il peso corporeo lo zucchero nel sangue era troppo poco.

scoperto il "male", aggiungo giusto la quantità di zucchero senza il quale il corpo assorbe "qualunque" zucchero. sono quindi la mattina l'equivalente di una bustina di zucchero nel cappuccino (che prima bevevo senza) e verso sera qualcosa che mi va, frutta compresa.



contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah chi soffre di ipoglcemia è perchè ha l'iperinsulinemia no?
> Una dieta proteica fa perdere peso perchè stimola il glucagone l'ormone del consumo e inbisce l'insulina che è l'ormone della conservazione oltre quello che porta il glucosio nelle cellule.
> 
> Peccato che il nostro cervello si nutra esclusivamente di glucosio.
> ...


5 chili al giorno per 60 grammi di zucchero 

non è che ho mangiato 5 chili di verdura, ma molta, e questo mi ha fregato alla lunga, perché contiene oltre ai zuccheri anche grassi, sia suoi che di condimento.


----------



## Niko74 (25 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ops! sbagliai...pardon
> 
> perchè parlano sempre di muscoli, macchine, massa grassa e massa magra, additivi di dubbia provenienza...una noia
> 
> ...


Bah...parlano di muscoli, macchine, massa grassa e magra tra di loro e non con gente a cui non frega nulla. E' un hobby come tanti altri e a te non piace parlare dei tuoi hobbies con altre persone che condividono la stessa passione?

Se non si è capito faccio parte della categoria palestrati e ad esempio io evito di parlarne con gente a cui non frega una mazza, parlo solo se mi chiedono info.
Anzi, mi diverto ad ascoltare i discorsi assurdi che coloro che criticano fanno riguardo a diete e "additivi di dubbia provenienza"


----------



## Niko74 (25 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> sì, e si depilano e si mettono pure l'olio
> 
> lo sapevate che la preparazione H, quella per il sederino infiammato, viene usata per fare uscire i muscoli e le vene? pare che "asciughi" e definisca (altro termine usatissimo:mrgreen


Bello leggere questi luoghi comuni detti oltretutto in modo impreciso e senza cognizione di causa


----------



## ToyGirl (25 Luglio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Bello leggere questi luoghi comuni detti oltretutto in modo impreciso e senza cognizione di causa


Perchè impreciso?


----------



## Niko74 (25 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Perchè impreciso?


Perché si vede che parla di cose di cui non ha conoscenza, ad esempio quando butta li il termine "additivi di dubbia provenienza" è evidente che non sa ciò di cui parla visto che per la maggior parte si tratta di sostanze presenti nel cibo che molti mangiano tutti i giorni.

Si tratta di frasi sentite qua e là e riportate in malomodo. Ma ripeto, so già che sto sprecando parole al vento (rispondo a te perché hai chiesto informazioni senza sparare a zero su cose che non conosci :up


----------



## Niko74 (25 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> quel che manca(va) era quel poco di zucchero che mi veniva a mancare in seguito alle diete ipocaloriche. già per indole non mangio pane, pochissima pasta (se è tanto 1 piatto la settimana), verdura, insalata, poca frutta, carne, pesce, praticamente zero uova, latte, niente dolci.
> 
> col tempo il fisico si è aggrappato a ogni genere di zucchero e se mancava allora vertigini e sempre un pelo dallo svenimento per qualunque cazzata. e quindi sono ingrassato con niente, perché appunto ogni milligrammo di zucchero veniva immagazzinato senza ulteriore criterio ... pura sopravvivenza, e da questo punto il fisico non fa una piega.
> 
> ...


Ora è più chiaro :up:
In pratica comunque mangiavi troppo poco per il tuo peso...da qui gli "svarioni" ipoglicemici.

Bisogna sempre ridurre le calorie gradualmente quando ci si mette a dieta.


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Perché si vede che parla di cose di cui non ha conoscenza, ad esempio quando butta li il termine "additivi di dubbia provenienza" è evidente che non sa ciò di cui parla visto che per la maggior parte si tratta di sostanze presenti nel cibo che molti mangiano tutti i giorni.
> 
> Si tratta di frasi sentite qua e là e riportate in malomodo. Ma ripeto, so già che sto sprecando parole al vento (rispondo a te perché hai chiesto informazioni senza sparare a zero su cose che non conosci :up



vero, non ho mai provato testosterone, ormone della crescita, anabolizzanti e altro, evidentemente nella palestra che frequenti tu non esistono, meglio così
e il fatto che la maggior parte dei palestrati abbia la pelle lucida e senza peli si vede ad occhio nudo

malomodo sparare a zero
mah!


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Bello leggere questi luoghi comuni detti oltretutto in modo impreciso e senza cognizione di causa



io mica la uso, si vede che chi la usa parla in modo impreciso e non ha cognizione di causa


----------



## Niko74 (25 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> vero, non ho mai provato testosterone, ormone della crescita, anabolizzanti e altro, evidentemente nella palestra che frequenti tu non esistono, meglio così
> e il fatto che la maggior parte dei palestrati abbia la pelle lucida e senza peli si vede ad occhio nudo
> 
> malomodo sparare a zero
> mah!


Difatti io mica mi riferivo ai peli...e tu stessa hai iniziato dicendo "vero"...quindi sostenendo quello che dico io 

Che poi io credo che gh e compagnia bella siano davvero una minoranza ad utilizzarli eh

Capisco si parli di agonisti...ma l'utente medio può fare a meno di certe cose


----------



## Niko74 (25 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> io mica la uso, si vede che chi la usa parla in modo impreciso e non ha cognizione di causa


No...tu non usandola hai capito quello che ti è più facile. Se tu hai la panza quella crema non ti fa uscire nessun muscolo.
Se qualcuno afferma il contrario parla senza cognizione di causa.


----------



## free (26 Luglio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Difatti io mica mi riferivo ai peli...e tu stessa hai iniziato dicendo "vero"...quindi sostenendo quello che dico io
> 
> Che poi io credo che gh e compagnia bella siano davvero una minoranza ad utilizzarli eh
> 
> Capisco si parli di agonisti...ma l'utente medio può fare a meno di certe cose



dicevo che è vero che non ne ho conoscenza diretta, perchè non li ho mai usati

tu invece sembri approvare il fatto che vengano usati da chi fa attività agonistica, forse dovresti chiarire, perchè prima avevi detto che " per la maggior parte si tratta di sostanze presenti nel cibo che molti mangiano tutti i giorni."
io ad es. non ne capisco affatto l'uso perchè mi fido dei fiumi di inchiostro scritti a proposito della loro pericolosità, tant'è vero che sono illegali 

e l'utente medio purtroppo a volte li usa


----------



## free (26 Luglio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> No...tu non usandola hai capito quello che ti è più facile. Se tu hai la panza quella crema non ti fa uscire nessun muscolo.
> Se qualcuno afferma il contrario parla senza cognizione di causa.


_lo sapevate che la preparazione H, quella per il sederino infiammato, viene usata per fare uscire i muscoli e le vene? pare che "asciughi" e definisca (altro termine usatissimo:mrgreen:)

_questo è quello che ho scritto, non parlavo di panza, ma di far uscire muscoli e vene

perchè non dici la tua invece di fare illazioni su quello che ho o non ho capito? sarebbe interessante conoscere la tua opinione


----------



## Niko74 (26 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> dicevo che è vero che non ne ho conoscenza diretta, perchè non li ho mai usati
> 
> tu invece sembri approvare il fatto che vengano usati da chi fa attività agonistica, *forse dovresti chiarire, perchè prima avevi detto che "** per la maggior parte si tratta di sostanze presenti nel cibo che molti mangiano tutti i giorni*."
> io ad es. non ne capisco affatto l'uso perchè mi fido dei fiumi di inchiostro scritti a proposito della loro pericolosità, tant'è vero che sono illegali
> ...


Io non approvo che vengano usati anabolizzanti e ormoni vari. Ho detto che posso capirne l'utilizzo da parte di agonisti (anche perché ad alti livelli queste sostanze vengono usate in tutti gli sport eh)...per andare invece in spiaggia li ritengo inutili e dannosi.

Per il fatto di chiarire mi sa che hai ragione, tu prima parlavi di questi "additivi di dubbia provenienza" e poi dopo hai tirato fuori testosterone e roba varia. Ovviamente io pensavo ti riferissi agli integratori alimentari (proteine, aminoacidi, ecc...) che effettivamente sono sostanze presenti nel cibo e che nulla hanno a che vedere con gli anabolizzanti.


----------



## Niko74 (26 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> _lo sapevate che la preparazione H, quella per il sederino infiammato, viene usata per fare uscire i muscoli e le vene? pare che "asciughi" e definisca (altro termine usatissimo:mrgreen:)
> 
> _questo è quello che ho scritto, non parlavo di panza, ma di far uscire muscoli e vene
> 
> perchè non dici la tua invece di fare illazioni su quello che ho o non ho capito? sarebbe interessante conoscere la tua opinione


La mia l'ho già detta. Non è con la preparazione H che fai uscire muscoli o vene.
"definire" significa togliere grasso sottocutaneo.....con la crema non togli grasso quindi con la crema non definisci nulla...quindi quello che dici è impreciso :mrgreen:. 
Provo a spiegarmi meglio: la base ci deve essere....se uno non ha GIA' addome BEN visibile con tanto di vene, con la cremina non ottieni nulla. Diciamo che se in una scala da 1 a 100 sei già a 98 allora magari forse con la pomatina puoi ottenere quel 2% che ti manca.....altrimenti è inutile.

E in giro per le palestre di gente che sta al punto da poterla usare con profitto ce ne sta davvero poca eh


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> dicevo che è vero che non ne ho conoscenza diretta, perchè non li ho mai usati
> 
> tu invece sembri approvare il fatto che vengano usati da chi fa attività agonistica, forse dovresti chiarire, perchè prima avevi detto che " *per la maggior parte si tratta di sostanze presenti nel cibo che molti mangiano tutti i giorni*."
> io ad es. non ne capisco affatto l'uso perchè mi fido dei fiumi di inchiostro scritti a proposito della loro pericolosità, tant'è vero che sono illegali
> ...


si tratta di ormoni di crescita nelle carni dei bovini soprattutto maschili al fine di produrre la massima quantità di carne nel minor tempo possibile. la quantità oggi iniettata nelle bestie causa effetti collaterali simili all'assunzione diretta di questi ormoni.

suona meglio ora?


----------



## free (26 Luglio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Io non approvo che vengano usati anabolizzanti e ormoni vari.* Ho detto che posso capirne l'utilizzo da parte di agonisti (anche perché ad alti livelli queste sostanze vengono usate in tutti gli sport eh).*..per andare invece in spiaggia li ritengo inutili e dannosi.
> 
> Per il fatto di chiarire mi sa che hai ragione, tu prima parlavi di questi "additivi di dubbia provenienza" e poi dopo hai tirato fuori testosterone e roba varia. Ovviamente io pensavo ti riferissi agli integratori alimentari (*proteine, aminoacidi, *ecc...) che effettivamente sono sostanze presenti nel cibo e che nulla hanno a che vedere con gli anabolizzanti.


eh, ma sono molto pericolosi, e fare agonismo non deve significare saper usare al "meglio" questi prodotti, secondo me
vengono usati perchè certi risultati altrimenti non si otterrebbero, ma che senso ha?

forse sbaglio, ma mi pare che alte concentrazioni di enzimi e aminoacidi siano vietate, parimenti

insomma, il nocciolo è: lo sport dovrebbe essere disciplina e amore e rispetto per il proprio corpo, secondo me
quindi cosa c'entrano questi prodotti?


----------



## Niko74 (26 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> si tratta di ormoni di crescita nelle carni dei bovini soprattutto maschili al fine di produrre la massima quantità di carne nel minor tempo possibile. la quantità oggi iniettata nelle bestie causa effetti collaterali simili all'assunzione diretta di questi ormoni.
> 
> suona meglio ora?


No, non intendevo dire questo. Lo ho spiegato sopra.
Oltretutto gli ormoni usati sulle carni sono soprattutto femminili perché "gonfiano" prima. Quelli maschili farebbero mettere su piu massa magra al bestiame ma impiegano più tempi per agire e per le industrie il tempi è denaro....ergo via di estrogeni che si fa prima!!


----------



## free (26 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> si tratta di ormoni di crescita nelle carni dei bovini soprattutto maschili al fine di produrre la massima quantità di carne nel minor tempo possibile. la quantità oggi iniettata nelle bestie causa effetti collaterali simili all'assunzione diretta di questi ormoni.
> 
> suona meglio ora?



ma io mi riferivo alle bombe di gh che si fanno le persone

so che la carne che mangiamo è piena di additivi, anche antibiotici, ad es. 
uno dei motivi per cui ne mangio davvero poca, e preferisco i primi piatti


----------



## Niko74 (26 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> eh, ma sono molto pericolosi, e fare agonismo non deve significare saper usare al "meglio" questi prodotti, secondo me
> vengono usati perchè certi risultati altrimenti non si otterrebbero, ma che senso ha?
> 
> forse sbaglio, ma mi pare che alte concentrazioni di enzimi e aminoacidi siano vietate, parimenti
> ...


Ah guarda, mi trovi pienamente d'accordo riguardo al fatto che questi prodotti non dovrebbero essete utilizzati. Sta di fatto che purtroppo basta che solo uno bari e gli altri se vogliono competere sono costretti a farlo...altrimenti non possono aspirare ai massimi livelli.

Riguardo aminoacidi e proteine invece non sono previsti limiti...ci sono delle linee guida del ministero della sanità ma nessuna norma legale. Altrimenti dovrebbero vietare anche di assumere determinate quantità di carne, uova, latte, ecc


----------



## free (26 Luglio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ah guarda,* mi trovi pienamente d'accordo riguardo al fatto che questi prodotti non dovrebbero essete utilizzati*. Sta di fatto che purtroppo basta che solo uno bari e gli altri se vogliono competere sono costretti a farlo...altrimenti non possono aspirare ai massimi livelli.
> 
> Riguardo aminoacidi e proteine invece non sono previsti limiti...ci sono delle linee guida del ministero della sanità ma nessuna norma legale. Altrimenti dovrebbero vietare anche di assumere determinate quantità di carne, uova, latte, ecc



:up:


----------



## Eretteo (28 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> eh, ma sono molto pericolosi, e fare agonismo non deve significare saper usare al "meglio" questi prodotti, secondo me
> vengono usati perchè certi risultati altrimenti non si otterrebbero, ma che senso ha?
> 
> forse sbaglio, ma mi pare che alte concentrazioni di enzimi e aminoacidi siano vietate, parimenti
> ...


Hai ragione,ma spesso la pratica e' diversa dalla teoria.
Ci sono rinomati luminari italici,che han rovinato e/o fatto ammalare un sacco di gente coi loro esperimenti da alchimisti biologi.
Pero' ogni tanto imbroccano il fenomeno giusto,ed allora salta fuori quel record,od il tal campionato mondiale.
Quello che non si vede e si fa finta di non sapere,e' che i controlli antidoping vengono fatti ma a volte i risultati sottaciuti.
E dietro un campione che emerge e sfonda,ci possono essere una marea di giovani,giovanissimi atleti a cui danno la pastiglietta,o questo,o quello.....ed i genitori a spingere perche' sperano di realizzarsi attraverso i successi dei figli.
Come quelli che da ragazzetti,alle medie o poi alle superiori,dopo anni ed anni che si mangiavano la polvere in tutte le competizioni atletiche a cui si partecipava,cambiando "metodo di allenamento" in due settimane/massimo un mese mi battevano,e dopo il traguardo non avevano nemmeno 'sto gran fiatone,e si facevano sei mesi/un anno viaggiando come razzi.
Poi magari facevano come uno che si e' rotto il tendine d'Achille per due volte,o una che in terza liceo correva come un motorino,ma era arrivata a pesare 37 kg.....io allora ero un'acciuga,ma se le avessi preso il collo con una mano gliel'avrei spezzato senza fatica.
Sport e' imparare cosa siano fatica,sacrificio,resistenza,volonta' per superare non gli altri,ma i propri limiti per spostarli in avanti.
Ed in ultima analisi,imparare a conoscere il proprio corpo ed i messaggi che ci lancia in continuazione,sapere quando e fino a quanto si puo' forzare,e quando invece e' il momento di riprendere fiato per poi ributtarsi in avanti.
Tanti invece vedono i soldi  e basta.
Ma ad emergere a livelli internazionali sono uno su chissa' quanti,ed a tutti gli altri restano nel corpo gli effetti delle pratiche,piu' o meno lecite,a cui si saranno sottoposti.
Contenti loro....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Luglio 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Sport e' imparare cosa siano fatica,sacrificio,resistenza,volonta' per superare non gli altri,ma i propri limiti per spostarli in avanti.
> Ed in ultima analisi,imparare a conoscere il proprio corpo ed i messaggi che ci lancia in continuazione,sapere quando e fino a quanto si puo' forzare,e quando invece e' il momento di riprendere fiato per poi ributtarsi in avanti.


Sacrosante parole. In una sola parola: divertimento.

Io vedo oggi pochi divertirsi con lo sport, che ha il sapore del dovere, competizione a tutti i costi, senza il minimo spirito di gioco. Quando mi sono divertito (poco) ogni mossa era sempre un perfetto equilibrio fra dare e prendere. Nello sport non si temono gli avversari, ma si stimano, si impara reciprocamente, e la competizione serve per vedere di quanto si è imparato. Ma non per essere il migliore, il superlativo tuttofare.


----------

